# New Diamond Plate Smoker????



## lawdog (Feb 2, 2008)

We have about got our vol fire chief talked into a new series 79 Diamond Plate products smoker http://www.diamondplateproducts.com/70_Series.php to augment the homebuilt that the VFD already has to smoke once a year on the 4th of July, the rest of the 364 days I can use like it was mine. 
Anyone with info/experiance or thoughts on this rig post and let me know what you think. 

Lawdog


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice looking unit, but if it were me, I would go with the Lang 84.  The guys can grill burgers/chicken on both sides of the Lang(2 doors) or you can smoke low and slow all day.  It is cheaper priced too.  Lang doesn't have a huge list of extras that add to the purchase price:-)  Of course, I have never used a diamond plate so I am leaning on what I know is a great deal.

http://www.pigroast.com/original84.htm


----------



## white cloud (Feb 2, 2008)

I just looked at the lang site. Wow, still a bit pricey. Could probably pick up an old gremlim alot cheaper,it has a nice big door on the back and wheels too. just kiddin.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 3, 2008)

Lawdog I really like these also. Someday I want a large unit also. Hop you all can do very well with this on your fund raisers. I know alot of people like to support thr FD in our area as just about all areas do!!!!!!!!! That model fat 50 would be a nice on I belieave also!!!!!!!!!!! Antway good luck!!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Feb 3, 2008)

lawdog
That is one heck of a smoker, looking at those stacks makes me wonder how many horsepower that baby has under the hood !!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice looking smoker...... Wish you luck on getting it..........

Kookie


----------

